# Czech DDR breeders



## mgarry50 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi,
I'm in search of Czech/DDR GS Puppy, I've done all my research as to the different bloodlines, traits and characteristics of all the different types of dogs. I've come to three breeders, schraderhausk9, weberhausk9 and Grand Canyon K9, I can't find a lot of reviews or information on weberhaus or Grand Canyon! I've spoken to both and they are very knowledgable, but I wanna know what you guys think? Anyone with experience with these breeders? Thank you.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

If you use the search feature on this site, you will find discussions about Weberhaus.

I've got a deposit on a female pup from them. I liked what I saw of the dogs in their videos and I especially like that Malinda works her dogs extensively.

What are your plans for your pup? What attracts you to the Czech/DDR lines?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Can I ask why you want a Czech gsd? I've got one and she's wired. Can't help you with those breeders.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

ausdland said:


> Can I ask why you want a Czech gsd? I've got one and she's wired. Can't help you with those breeders.


I've only owned one Czech dog thus far, a male former police K-9. Very nice dog. Good ball drive, calm, definitely not 'wired'.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

zetti said:


> I've only owned one Czech dog thus far, a male former police K-9. Very nice dog. Good ball drive, calm, definitely not 'wired'.


Major ball drive, crazy nuts for it. Not wired all the time but gets amped in work environments and when she sees others playing with a ball. That's really been my only struggle with her.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^^well one of you has a puppy... the other had/has a former police dog who even if he retired early puts him well over 3 I'm guessing?

my once wired 7month old is lovely now at 3.5yrs


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ck with wanda at kleinenhain german shepherds..She has a female available ready to go in a week or so.. My female from wanda is czech/ddr and yes has LOADS of energy, but has with maturity, gained an off switch..She's 8 years old now, and still very very very active, but as I said, has an off switch..The litter she has now is out of a schraderhaus female, and my females brother, titled, health tested etc..


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't have a problem with any of those breeders. I've also seen puppies from a previous litter of Wanda's current breeding pair. Confident and highly social pups with beautiful pigment!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Deposit on a female out of Weberhaus as well. 

Highly recommend!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Deposit on a female out of Weberhaus as well.
> 
> Highly recommend!


Which litter?!


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

I own a dog from Malinda's program, he's a very good pet and although he's not the best canidate for IPO we are progressing nicely and will be trailing for our BH and hopefully our IPO 1 in this coming winter/spring. My I own 'Baccus z vom Weberhaus' is from the BB litter out of Dragon/Asko. Malinda is wonderful and is a wealth of information. Her support continues well after you purchase your pup. I appreciate that she keeps back and works her own dogs.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a Schraderhaus dog out of Czech lines. Fantastic temperament, focus, and drive. Definitely a working dog, not pet material. I have been getting lots of agility people asking for her breeder info after meeting her. 10/10 would buy again, lol.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Glaicer said:


> I own a dog from Malinda's program, he's a very good pet and although he's not the best canidate for IPO we are progressing nicely and will be trailing for our BH and hopefully our IPO 1 in this coming winter/spring. My I own 'Baccus z vom Weberhaus' is from the BB litter out of Dragon/Asko. Malinda is wonderful and is a wealth of information. Her support continues well after you purchase your pup. I appreciate that she keeps back and works her own dogs.


Beautiful dog!

If I may ask, what are the issues with him not being the best IPO prospect? Is he primarily a house dog? Does he have an off switch?

Thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

zetti said:


> Which litter?!


Technically it's my sister's pup, but we live together and train together.

It's the Darka x Tom litter. 

This will be her first personal dog although she has helped raise and train mine. Will be fun to have a pup around again to work.

What about you?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Technically it's my sister's pup, but we live together and train together.
> 
> It's the Darka x Tom litter.
> 
> ...


War X Tom

I'm really excited to see what this pairing can produce.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

War is an exceptional dog from exceptional lines. 

We went with Darka since she is closely related to my female and we have loved what Masa and the others from these lines have produced. We have watched Darka grow up and I don't think we even considered not getting a pup from her. Haha!

Pairing her with Tom, well I am very excited to bring a pup home from that. My sister is chomping at the bits....lol.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> War is an exceptional dog from exceptional lines.
> 
> We went with Darka since she is closely related to my female and we have loved what Masa and the others from these lines have produced. We have watched Darka grow up and I don't think we even considered not getting a pup from her. Haha!
> 
> Pairing her with Tom, well I am very excited to bring a pup home from that. My sister is chomping at the bits....lol.


Are you as smitten with Tom as I am?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely live the big kitty.


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

zetti said:


> Beautiful dog!
> 
> If I may ask, what are the issues with him not being the best IPO prospect? Is he primarily a house dog? Does he have an off switch?
> 
> Thanks!


He was bought as a pet, so he wasn't chosen with IPO in mind. He does have enough drive and his nerve stregnth isn't what it needs to be to participate in the sport at the higher levels. He is an excellent house dog, he settles in the house well, loves kids and elderly people. He is an excellent watch dog and is aloof to strangers.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Glaicer said:


> He was bought as a pet, so he wasn't chosen with IPO in mind. He does have enough drive and his nerve stregnth isn't what it needs to be to participate in the sport at the higher levels. He is an excellent house dog, he settles in the house well, loves kids and elderly people. He is an excellent watch dog and is aloof to strangers.


Thank you!


----------

